# My new All American hatchling ( Shakespeare )



## txrepgirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi everyone.I just wanted to post some pictures and videos off my new All American Tegu Shakespeare.He is the brother from Venus.I got him on 10.2709.He is such a sweetheart. 



























Videos :


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKeyLPl4aCc" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKeyLPl4aCc</a><!-- m --> 


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq5ZI2N_Ynk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq5ZI2N_Ynk</a><!-- m --> 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UscbESzNseg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UscbESzNseg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 31, 2009)

sam nice lookin GUs you have great lookin GUs


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a looker, can't wait to see how those all americans grow!


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry you two for the late reply. Thank you for the very nice compliments  . I'll post some more pictures and videos as soon as they come out off hibernation. They both have been hibernating since October  . I miss them.


----------

